# Random device connected to my Google account



## 404 ERROR (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place. I do own a Galaxy Nexus, so I am posting here.

A second android device is linked to my primary Google account. I am slightly confused how this happened and would like some insight on how to unlink it or solve it.

A device called "samsung GT-N7000 T-Mobile" is linked to my account. There is only one Android device in my household and the VZW Galaxy Nexus is the first Android device I have ever owned. As my primary email, I would never share the information to my email.

I checked up the info from the device on my Google Dashboard and this is what I got:
*IMEI:* 485482169163541

*Last activity seen on:* Aug 19, 2012

*Registered date:* Aug 19, 2012

I've searched for the IMEI on http://www.imei.info/?imei=485482169163541, but no results came up.

No harm has been done, so I'm not super concerned, but I might want to figure out this problem before something does happen.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Change your password.

The unauthorized phone should get an authentication error and be unable to sign into your Google account. That's what happened to me when I changed my password from my computer.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Remove the device from the account, there is an option for it online. Then change your password. You should be good after that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't forget to download gay porn apps and pink pony apps to the offending device via the online play store before disconnecting it. :-D

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

Have you ever flashed a ROM? This would happen to me every so often because the ROM was built on another phone and modified to fit mine, or maybe they build prop had a line in it from another phone.


----------



## Teksu (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds like you modded your build.prop to look like the nexus 7 *some sort of tablet* maybe? install any tablet mode type stuff for a rom?

Good luck, hope its not something more malicious.


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 28, 2011)

Teksu said:


> Sounds like you modded your build.prop to look like the nexus 7 maybe? install any tablet mode type stuff for a rom?
> 
> Good luck, hope its not something more malicious.


Nexus 7 isn't T-mobile or Samsung
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Teksu (Aug 23, 2011)

wyattyoss said:


> Nexus 7 isn't T-mobile or Samsung
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Correct, i was WAY off, as the GT-n7000 is the Samsung galaxy note... 

Guess its time to get back to studying model numbers for devices i don't own.


----------



## 404 ERROR (Jan 29, 2012)

UnfedBear67 said:


> Have you ever flashed a ROM? This would happen to me every so often because the ROM was built on another phone and modified to fit mine, or maybe they build prop had a line in it from another phone.


Yeah maybe... I don't think I've flashed anything really related to the Note 1 though.

EDIT: Actually, maybe I have. I think paranoid android supports the Note.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Honestly if it was only used once I wouldn't bother with it. Usually its just a ROM. I know I have had a bunch of Xoom tablets on my account but I don't own one. Honestly though use a 2 step authentication... I feel far more secure using it


----------



## 404 ERROR (Jan 29, 2012)

altimax98 said:


> Honestly if it was only used once I wouldn't bother with it. Usually its just a ROM. I know I have had a bunch of Xoom tablets on my account but I don't own one. Honestly though use a 2 step authentication... I feel far more secure using it


Yeah. I do use the 2 step authentication, but it just bothers me that there is a random device connected.

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

404 ERROR said:


> Yeah. I do use the 2 step authentication, but it just bothers me that there is a random device connected.
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys.


If you use two step then there is no way anyone connected to it and its probably a ROM... I wouldn't worry about it at all.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cwawack1 (Mar 13, 2013)

I had exactly the same thing happen to my Google account. I bought a Nexus 7 recently, and it shows up as a connected device, but so does "GT-N7000 T-Mobile". No idea what this is. I don't own this phone. This has to be caused by the Nexus 7 somehow.


----------



## random_t_mobile (Oct 23, 2013)

/rez topic

Same here. This is freaking me out a little. Did the change PW and everything. I don't have any information on the device except "T-Mobile" and the IMEI, which pulls up nothing. I don't have a T-Mobile phone and never have. I see the device in Google dashboard, but no where else. It's not in Android Device Manager and it's not on Google Play. (I was hoping it was on Play, so I could download Android Lost or something and find the damn thing.)

Another instance of this happening. http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/gmail/xbKY2iAllkE


----------



## salim2103 (Nov 12, 2013)

Don't panic, it is certainly Bluestacks if you used it as an Android emulator :emoji_u1f603:


----------

